# My first blackfin tuna



## CZECHDAVE (Aug 1, 2012)

I got out friday morning with my buddy Noel around 6:30,and this bad boy hit my lure when i was having little brake


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome, congrats! Some good eating there.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Break out the wasabi!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im so jealous. Ive spent so much time out there but have yet to hang into a sail or tuna. Youd think by now I would have at least had one accidently run into my bait.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Good looking fish.. 

How far out, what type of bait ?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome fish man. Also interested to know how far out and was this Navarre?


----------



## CZECHDAVE (Aug 1, 2012)

It was about 1/2 mile out from east jetties,Destin


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch I need to get out more if these are around.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

great job on that sweet tuna


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Im so jealous. Ive spent so much time out there but have yet to hang into a sail or tuna. Youd think by now I would have at least had one accidently run into my bait.


I'm with you man I have spent so much time out there....mahi but no tuna or sails. It will happen! Hell I lost a 30 lb cobe during the spring gckfa tourney and that still haunts me.....as soon as these seas calm groupa is gonna be my target!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome!!! What lure / bait did it hit? You say you were taking a break?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job getting him in the boat! They fight so hard from a yak - Sweet!

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That is awesome. My wife bought me an Ocean Kayak earlier in the year and I am so wanting to get it rigged to fish offshore in it. Never have caught a tuna in my life and want one so badly!

Probably wont be this year, but next year I hope to join you guys for a few trips. Shark Fishing has always been my thing but the kayak fever is strong with this one!


----------



## CZECHDAVE (Aug 1, 2012)

Pimpfist,yeah man,it was rapala lure,5 1/2 inch,he hit that when i stop to open my beer,then Saturday we find them again so i cast there and right when the lure hit the water i got another one,but this one was fighter,i pull him up three times on the side of my yak but he always take of,my buddy was trying to help me but the joker broke my line,they are out there,cant wait for the storm to blow over


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Rapala and Yozuri both work basically a shallow - mid depth trolling lure I haven't caught on a rigged jethead but I drag it as well.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

:whistling::whistling::whistling: B S allert


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> :whistling::whistling::whistling: B S allert


???


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> :whistling::whistling::whistling: B S allert


Not going off nearly as loud as the D-bag alert.


----------

